# We got TAIL!! Calling Folders for help!!



## dustyshiv (Sep 13, 2009)

Team,

We have traffic from the rear and it looks like a biggie. In approx. 21 days, this team would roll over us.







UKSL is single handedly crunching. Its per day production worries me.:shadedshu






We cant be rolled over just like that. That too by  a one man army!!

We have to step up a notch...actually more than that. We have been doing great these last couple of days with numbers averaging 1.1 to 1.3 Mill per day. But that aint enough.

Folders, We would appreciate if you could spare a couple of CPU cores for WCG..now that we have 170 plus days for HWC to even think of overtaking us in F@H.

Crunchers, I understand that many of our mates in US are facing unbearable heat. If you could lower the clocks and crunch at 100% for a couple of days, which by the way is most efficient way of crunching, we can put up a fight!!

New members, please post any doubts or questions that u have. We will make sure we will get it solved at the earliest.

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

Our points would be movin' on up if everyone switched from like 70% to 100%.

Everyone, please switch to 100% usage. It won't mess with your performance more than it already does. Due to the way WCG works, it spikes to 100% and stays there for a while depenind on what percentage you set in the cpu time field. It doesn't stay at a constant level. Switch to 100% and lower clocks/voltages a bit of you have to! The time... is now!


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 13, 2009)

im crunching again.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

I added my p3 750. It estimate 18 hours to do a human proteome folding work unit. At least it's not taking 5 days like the single core f@h client  lol


----------



## mrhuggles (Sep 13, 2009)

at some point im hopeing to trade my e2140 for a Q8200, intend on running that at 3.7ghz and that should get a whole lot more work done, no ETA yet tho


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah man... I've been fighting the urge to go Intel with a mobo/cpu/ram combo, leaving my current setup to the backup rig... that would bring a lot of grunt but it would be reaching deep into a shallow wallet.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 13, 2009)

Added another Prescott 3GHz with HT...slow...but still helps.


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 13, 2009)

Best bang for the buck would be an i7. 8 threads would beat out any rival AMD procy when it comes to crunching.

Cant afford an i7 rite now. But will build in the coming months.

Have an empty case at my friend's place. Thts been tempting me to build.

Guys who r in the process of building an i7..This is the time.


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 13, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Team,
> 
> We have traffic from the rear and it looks like a biggie. In approx. 21 days, this team would roll over us.
> 
> ...



I've been following this team for quite some time. It seems to come and go. It will get some crazy points for a couple of weeks, then they disappear for a month. Not sure what that's all about.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I've been following this team for quite some time. It seems to come and go. It will get some crazy points for a couple of weeks, then they disappear for a month. Not sure what that's all about.



dont try to understand it, it will drive you insane 

the best way to fight this, is to add rigs... so you only see the numbers raising ;-)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

once I get my new stuff from Paul, I'll be at 100% while I'm away from home, and 80% when I'm using it, it is my daily rig you know.  I'm switching my E7200 from 80% to 100% now. 

GO TPU


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2009)

Kudos to the University of Kentucky and their crunching efforts.  The more the better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> Kudos to the University of Kentucky and their crunching efforts.  The more the better.



Wonder what they are crunching, it's a one man team too!


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 13, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Wonder what they are crunching, it's a one man team too!



Not a one man team. It's a computer lab full of crunchers. Probably a class project for the computer science program.


----------



## hat (Sep 13, 2009)

Ohh man... if only I could get all my school's pcs crunching for me. Sure it's all socket A era hardware but still... I could have me some pie!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Not a one man team. It's a computer lab full of crunchers. Probably a class project for the computer science program.



maybe they have 30 i7´s or so....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2009)

yeah Paul, thats some serious computing power they got there.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 13, 2009)

Task accomplished:

Ive set my phenom and my 939 cruncher on 100%, i get killed more in games, but hey,its for the Puppies!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

Velvet Wafer said:


> Task accomplished:
> 
> Ive set my phenom and my 939 cruncher on 100%, i get killed more in games, but hey,its for the Puppies!



you've learned well my friend


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 14, 2009)

Keeping my computer on 24/7 as of last week! I'm pushing my rig as hard as it will go!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 14, 2009)

Once I go back to school I'm going to talk to the dept head about turning them into crunchers.  The CEE department has a room with about 30-40 desktop PC's and they all have E8400's.  If I could harness that power! o0o0o


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 14, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Once I go back to school I'm going to talk to the dept head about turning them into crunchers.  The CEE department has a room with about 30-40 desktop PC's and they all have E8400's.  If I could harness that power! o0o0o



sounds like serious business!

@CP
of course i have^^
and i will try to keep adding more


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2009)

@ duxx


Dude if lnyou can do that at your school that would be awesome! We'll really be pumping out some good numbers!  That plus my mini farm that I plan to have sometime in the near future, TPU will be unstoppable!


----------



## dustyshiv (Sep 16, 2009)

Guys,

I know UKSL has been doing a great job crunchin. Thts really good for the overall cause. Just to keep a healthy spirit of competition alive, I wanted to remind u guys that this team will over take us within a fortnight.

We have to put up a fight guys!! Appreciate if anybody could add some rigs.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I know UKSL has been doing a great job crunchin. Thts really good for the overall cause. Just to keep a healthy spirit of competition alive, I wanted to remind u guys that this team will over take us within a fortnight.
> 
> We have to put up a fight guys!! Appreciate if anybody could add some rigs.



i will add an axp 1.3ghz laptop to my arsenal today... just to get the points up


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 16, 2009)

It's the same deal in Folding@Home. I read on foldingforum.org that they use the University of Kentucky to either crunch really large work units they can't distribute / don't want to break up, or to benchmark new units that are going to hit the field. I'd imagine its much the same for WCG, where they contract out the use of their supercomputer (think they've got a pretty spiffy one).


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

i cant fold with my main rig as my power bill has more than doubled but ill see what i can do


----------



## AsRock (Sep 16, 2009)

Well i'd help out for a few days if some one PM how to set it up.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 16, 2009)

there is a setup thread lemme find it

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395


----------



## hat (Sep 16, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It's the same deal in Folding@Home. I read on foldingforum.org that they use the University of Kentucky to either crunch really large work units they can't distribute / don't want to break up, or to benchmark new units that are going to hit the field. I'd imagine its much the same for WCG, where they contract out the use of their supercomputer (think they've got a pretty spiffy one).



I thought that's what the advmeathods flag was for..


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 16, 2009)

No, they are doing work units / testing for Stanford or for Berkley that aren't ever released to public. At least, that's how I understood it.  

When I say really large work units, I mean really large work units. The units we fold for F@H are actually small fragments that must be completed to create the second wave of work units on that specific subject. They do this for ease of transferring all that information. I don't believe they break it up for this supercomputer, so when they get time to use it, they use it. 

I'm not sure if WCG is the same, but I'd put money on them using University of Kentucky to do a standard benchmark on points / contract out stuff they can't break down to distribute to the masses.


----------



## RAMMIE (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya can't stop Wayne.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> there is a setup thread lemme find it
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93395



The app is not available for some reason


Error 	

* The application is unavailable at this time, please try again later.


Your action has resulted in an error.


I tried thank you but seems like it's not working :|..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

AsRock said:


> The app is not available for some reason
> 
> 
> Error
> ...



try:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 17, 2009)

ok i joined. i got my quad core linux box at 100%


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> ok i joined. i got my quad core linux box at 100%



Awesome, thanks a lot bro


----------



## AsRock (Sep 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> try:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do



I had to use IE for it to work  :|.

Anyways, all sorted now seems to be working .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

AsRock said:


> I had to use IE for it to work  :|.
> 
> Anyways, all sorted now seems to be working .



Yessiree.  Thank you for joining,  let is know if you need any help


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder what happened to UKSL??  Why r they not showin up as our threat anymore?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> I wonder what happened to UKSL??  Why r they not showin up as our threat anymore?



University of Kentucky?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 10, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> No, they are doing work units / testing for Stanford or for Berkley that aren't ever released to public. At least, that's how I understood it.
> 
> When I say really large work units, I mean really large work units. The units we fold for F@H are actually small fragments that must be completed to create the second wave of work units on that specific subject. They do this for ease of transferring all that information. I don't believe they break it up for this supercomputer, so when they get time to use it, they use it.
> 
> I'm not sure if WCG is the same, but I'd put money on them using University of Kentucky to do a standard benchmark on points / contract out stuff they can't break down to distribute to the masses.



They probably stopped working on WCG for the time being. Probably started up one of the other DC projects they do. Or perhaps are doing contract work with their supercomputer.


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 11, 2009)

Guess what...UKSL is back on our tail!! 65 days and counting!!

Good thing though...from the whole grid perspective!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 11, 2009)

Crap crap!  And my 2nd GTS can't come soon enough to help out!!!


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 13, 2009)

Wayne is crunching hard, 25.47 days to overtake us.


----------

